# Mini Pump Mount Location



## Hundminen (Mar 21, 2011)

So my wife came with me to pick out something from a LBS "from the kids" for father's day, and I picked out a very slick Lezyne Road Drive mini-pump, which came with a bottle cage mounting bracket.

While at a LBS, the very knowledgeable sales person said to me:

"...now just make sure you mount with the bottle cage on the _____ tube. Very important". 

When I got home I promptly forgot which tube (seat or down) he told me to mount it on. There were no instructions, so I mounted it with the bottle bracket on the seat tube, pointing to the left. Everything seems fine, although the clearance between the pump and the cadence sensor on my crank is a little tight. Then during a ride today, I had the horrible thought that mounting the pump on the wrong tube could result in some sort of catastrophic mishap, such as falling off and getting jammed in my rear spokes.

Anybody know which tube is best location mounting for the new mini-pump?


----------



## RJohn (Mar 24, 2009)

Use your back pocket. All of the people I ride with that have one do.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I always mount mine on the left side of the down tube. If I had the $$ for all the mini pumps I've lost by carrying them in a jersey pocket I'd be able to buy a couple pair of new Michelin Krylions.


----------



## kcroadrider (Jun 4, 2011)

Jersey pocket, with tube, patch kit, multi-tool, a $5 bill, and a Clif Bar.


----------



## Tschai (Jun 19, 2003)

Enough with the jersey pocket advice. The OP did not ask about that. 

My Road Drive is on the left side of the seat tube, but I don't think it matters.


----------



## 06cvpi (May 10, 2011)

I mount mine on the drive side on the seat tube. Most people doesn't notice it's there on my bike.


----------



## chocostove (Jan 31, 2007)

Mount it on the non drive side(which side doesn't matter, that's preference) with the piston facing up. Otherwise it come loose and slide out. Also it prevents water from collecting in the gap and in the handle section. Learned that the hard way


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

My first thought was the advice about "very important" was a bit goofy but perhaps it makes sense and it needs to be in a location where it doesn't get sprayed by water and junk coming of the tire in the event of riding in the rain. There's probably a few places you can get that done but I'd guess bottom of the top tube would be a good location.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

Mr. Versatile said:


> I always mount mine on the left side of the down tube. If I had the $$ for all the mini pumps I've lost by carrying them in a jersey pocket I'd be able to buy a couple pair of new Michelin Krylions.


+1 I have one mounted on the downtube (NDS) on one bike. On the other bike, it's strapped to the underside of the seat bag. Personally, I don't put anything in a jersey pocket that might need to be surgically removed after a fall. JMHO.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Left side of the seat tube for small pumps. My bigger pumps have been mounting on the left side of the down tube.


----------



## LC (Jan 28, 2004)

On most bikes I put the pump on the left side seat tube, but I do have one on the down tube because I have a cadence sensor on that bike. Handle up on the Lezyne road drive is important because it can slide down on a bump.


----------



## cdhbrad (Feb 18, 2003)

I use the L Lezyne Road Drive on all my bikes and mount on the seat tube. No clearance problems, even with the Micro Floor Drive that I have on the bike I take on multi-day trips and use as a floor pump standin.


----------



## NUTT (Apr 15, 2008)

Seat tube, although I've mounted pumps to the top tube, down tube and seat post. It doesn't really matter.

Right now I carry a CO2 in my seat bag & a small pump in my jersey pocket.


----------



## Golfguy (Nov 20, 2010)

I've always had min on the left side of the seat tube.


----------



## 06cvpi (May 10, 2011)

Here's mine mounted on the drive side. Barely notice its even there.


----------



## joeflorida (Jul 1, 2008)

My LBS mounted mine on the left side of the down tube.


----------



## Don4 (Jul 29, 2010)

06cvpi said:


> Here's mine mounted on the drive side. Barely notice its even there.


Nice Felt AR 5(?)!

Mine's mounted on the non-drive side seat post.


----------



## hozzerr1 (Feb 22, 2011)

left side, seat tube, with clearance for cadence sensor.

as for aero-dynamics you lose the equivalence of not shaving your legs.

J/K I dunno, and makes no difference to me, getting going and making it home safe is much more important.


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

Is the Road Drive version? Which is pretty long for a mini pump (9.2 inches). I mounted mine on the down tube then switched it over to the seat tube on the drive side. I have a 59cm frame and the lower portion of the pump will fit into the cage holder, but it was secure. As others have said, it really doesn't matter. The Road Drive is too long to fit into a jersey pocket.

You might want to practice in your garage and see how many strokes it takes to get a tire up to 100 psi with one of those. I counted 186 strokes. Lot's of work.


----------



## 06cvpi (May 10, 2011)

It sure beat walking back or calling a friend a ride back. I should test mine out and see how many strokes it take. 



Dinosaur said:


> You might want to practice in your garage and see how many strokes it takes to get a tire up to 100 psi with one of those. I counted 186 strokes. Lot's of work.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

Another one on the left side of the seat tube. When tucked behind the water bottle it's barely visible.


----------



## NJcycler (Jun 18, 2009)

Lost my pump out of my jersey last night. had to stop and go back to get it.


----------

